
Show HN: A site to show which TV shows are most popular online. Goodviews.tv - dmanch
https://goodviews.tv
======
dmanch
Hi HN!

We're a couple of programmers based in Los Angeles (ex super deluxe, buzzfeed,
earwolf). We were frustrated that there's no clear way today to tell which TV
shows are most popular. Major streaming services, like Netflix, pick and
choose what data to share about their shows. Other more traditional rating
services get their data from sources that aren't as relevant in today's world
or are very expensive.

Goodviews ranks TV shows by their true popularity online. It works by
aggregating and analyzing multiple data sources - search, social (including
reddit), torrent, and more. We then use that data to create daily rankings of
shows overall and within specific genres and networks.

We think this is useful for a few reasons:

-It makes it easier to find new shows to watch. You can use it to find shows that are trending and it can be more enjoyable to watch a show when other people are watching.

-As a fan of television it's fun to know what is and isn't engaging audiences.

-We're wary of big media corporations keeping this information to themselves. This is especially true when their recommendation engines silo us into specific groups. This can cause us to miss out on good shows and lose empathy for people who may be watching entirely different programming.

We'd love you to take a look. Any feedback is appreciated. We're constantly
honing the algorithm and adding new shows.

